# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  توکلی : ترمیم معدل در سال جاری اجرایی نخواهد شد

## Orwell

*برگزاری آزمون مجدد برای جبران امتحان نهاییِ امسال مقدور نیست/ آخرین وضعیت تاثیر معدل در کنکور 95*

 مشاور عالی  سازمان سنجش در مورد برگزاری آزمون مجدد برای جبران امتحان نهایی امسال  گفت: هفته آینده اعلام نتیجه نهایی است و عملا امکان این کار برای سال جاری  وجود ندارد.

  به گزارش خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین، اعتراض دانش آموزان به تاثیر مستقیم سوابق  تحصیلی و این که برای امتحانات نهایی راه جبرانی وجود ندارد، مسئولین  مربوطه را به فکر انداخت تا به دنبال راه حل باشند.

به همین منظور بنا شد تا برای امتحانات نهایی هم جبرانی گذاشته شود و  هر کس از نمره ای راضی نبود، بتواند در یک نوبت دیگر امتحان بدهد.

یکی از کاربران در این باره پرسیده که پس امتحان جبرانی که برگزار شدنش مطرح شد چه زمانی است؟

*حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در این باره به خبرآنلاین گفت:  برگزاری آزمون جبرانی برای کنکور امسال هنوز تصویب نشده و اگر قرار باشد که  اجرا شود، از سال آینده باید برای آن برنامه ریزی کرد.*

او ادامه داد: با توجه به این که نتایج اولیه اعلام شده و هفته آینده هم اعلام نتایج داریم این اتفاق عملا برای امسال نخواهد افتاد.
توکلی در مورد میزان تاثیر معدل در کنکور سال 95 هم گفت که هنوز تصمیم گیری نهایی انجام نشده و درصدِ این تاثیر هنوز مشخص نیست.

بنابر اعلام سازمان سنجش، مطابق تبصره 5 ماده 5 قانون «سنجش و پذيرش  دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالي کشور » مصوب دهم شهریور 92 مجلس  شوراي اسلامي، تأثير سابقه تحصيلي در پذيرش داوطلباني که داراي سابقه  تحصيلي هستند، در سال اول اجراي قانون، حداقل 25 درصد است. همچنين اين  قانون از سال تحصيلي 94-93 لازم الاجرا شده است؛ بنابراين، با توجه به  اينکه پذيرفته شدگان آزمون سراسري سال 1393 در سال تحصيلي 94-93 شروع به  تحصيل مي­ کردند، اين قانون در آزمون سراسري سال 1393 اجرا شد و در آزمون  سراسري  امسال نیزاجرا مي­ شود.

منبع

----------


## ata.beheshti

نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــامرد سال بعد کنکوری نخواهم داد تا جبران کنم خیلی بی .....هستی! :Yahoo (2): اخه چرا اینکارارو میکنین اخه چقدر باید من تاوان پس بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بابا بسه دیگه یه شب آروم ندارم....بخدا افسرده شدیم...معدل کوفت معدل زهر ماررررررررررررررر....اگه امسال اجرایی میشد مثلا چی میشددددددددددددددددددد...س  ل بعدی بامبول جدید درمیارین....لعنت به نظام آموزشی کشوررررررررر.......نظام آموزشی نیس که نظام استرس هسسسسست....آقای توکلی ای فسیل کنکور ایران زمین الان که میگی سال بعد ینیییییییی 365 روز بعددددددددددددد نه فردا!نه پس فردا.....شما بگیدددددد که معدل انقد باس تاوان بدیمش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بابا بخدا پوسیدیم.....من قرص خواب میخورم تا آروم بخوابم....تو جوونی پیرمون کردین.....آدم سر ی اشتباه انقدر طرفو نمیچزونه که شما میکنید!....حکم اعدام هم دادگاه تجدید نظر داره والا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!من حلال نمیکنم.....

----------


## sn912sajjad

*ینی چی؟؟؟ من خودم امسال انشالله میرما ولی:
الان اونایی که نیاز دارن به این ترمیم 1 سال عمرشون باید تلف شه که آقایون وقت نداشتن 2 تا امضا بزنن؟؟؟؟
ینی بگو یه جای این مملکت مث آدمی زاد باشه..........
دریغ..............*

----------


## Dr.Isaac

یارو میگه امتحان نهایی مجدد هست بعد میگن نیس...منکه واقعا براشون متاسفم برای چرت و پرت گفتناشون... برای اطلاع نداشتن از چرندیات همکارا و اعضای بی سواد و بی مدرکشون... برای طراحان امتحان نهایی که هنوز میتوز و میوز رو نمیدونه.... برای مصحح های احمقشون که به سلیقه نمره میدن.... افرادی به محض رسیدن به قله سریعا کشور رو ترک میکنن بعد میگن فرار مغز ها...خب همین غلطا رو میکنین که اونا هم از کشورو از حمایت علمی مملکت نا امید میشن... واقعا اینا خجالت نمیکشن هر کی میادو میره یه حرفی میزنه به قول امام ان شا ا... خدا همه ی شما! را آدم کند.

----------


## doctor Hastii

حالا باز شاید نظرشون عوض شد  :Yahoo (21): ولی شماها بهتره در نظر بگیرین که تصویب نمیشه ...

----------


## meh.75

*الان میفهمم چرا نابغه ها اینجا نمیمونن* :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Alireza.arvin

خب الان این کجا گفته که واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی نمی شه ؟‌  :Yahoo (21): 
متنو خوندید ؟؟!!
نوشته که کنکور 94 نتایج اولیش اعلام شده و دیگه نمیشه معدلشون رو اصلاح کنن و تأثیر بدیم .

----------


## ata.beheshti

به امام زمان قسم پوســــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــیدیم اصلا گور بابای معدلللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللل....سازمان بامبول و رنجش کشور خاک بر سرت که درک نداری....قسمت سنجش آموزش و پرورش خاک بر سرتتت بی وجدان....خدا همین بلاهایی رو که سر ما میارین سر بچه های خودتون بیاره...ما نمیگیم تاثیر معدل بده!خیلیییییییییم خوب اونی که 19 ...20 گرفته نوشششششش جونش...اماااااا....لاقل یه فرصت به اون بدبخت بیچاره معدل کم بده بیاد خودشو اثباتتت کنه....خیلی از اونایی که معدلشون کم شده بخاطر اشتباهای احمقانه کم گرفتن ...از وایبر بگیر تا کلش اف کلنز...از مشکلات خانوادگی بگیر تا هر چی....دوست من درست وسط امتحان نهایی باباش فوت کرد......اگه دروغ بگم خدا منو از رو زمین ورداره.....حالا ما هیچی اونی که باباش فوت کرد چی میشه؟بدبخت درسشم خوب بود...عاقااااا نتونستتتتتت و نمیششششد خوند چون عزیز دلش مرده بود!!!...ما هیچی ...اون جای جبران نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/......منی که بخاطر هوی و هوس نوجوونیم معدلم کم شد به درکــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ...اونی که اتفاق غیر منتظره براش افتاد چی...........اقای توکلی عزیز عاشق پزشکی میدونی یعنی چی؟؟؟؟یعنی بخاطرش هر کاری بکنی تا برسی اما یه لکه ننگی مث معدل ب.....ه به همه آرزوهات!!!!!!!!!
توروخدا یکم انسانیت بخرج بدین....برید حوزه اصلاحتونو اصلاح کنید!!!!!نمرات بالای پولی!فروش سوالات امتحان نهایی در اینستاگراممممممم
بچه های سومی بخاطر معدل هر کاری بکنید...خلافم که شده بکنید...سوال بخرید...پارتی پیدا کنین!...اینا انسانیت حالیشون نیس شمام هر کاری بکنید تا 20 بگیرید حالا چ قانونی چ غیر قانونی

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> به امام زمان قسم پوســــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــیدیم اصلا گور بابای معدلللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللل....سازمان بامبول و رنجش کشور خاک بر سرت که درک نداری....قسمت سنجش آموزش و پرورش خاک بر سرتتت بی وجدان....خدا همین بلاهایی رو که سر ما میارین سر بچه های خودتون بیاره...ما نمیگیم تاثیر معدل بده!خیلیییییییییم خوب اونی که 19 ...20 گرفته نوشششششش جونش...اماااااا....لاقل یه فرصت به اون بدبخت بیچاره معدل کم بده بیاد خودشو اثباتتت کنه....خیلی از اونایی که معدلشون کم شده بخاطر اشتباهای احمقانه کم گرفتن ...از وایبر بگیر تا کلش اف کلنز...از مشکلات خانوادگی بگیر تا هر چی....دوست من درست وسط امتحان نهایی باباش فوت کرد......اگه دروغ بگم خدا منو از رو زمین ورداره.....حالا ما هیچی اونی که باباش فوت کرد چی میشه؟بدبخت درسشم خوب بود...عاقااااا نتونستتتتتت و نمیششششد خوند چون عزیز دلش مرده بود!!!...ما هیچی ...اون جای جبران نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/......منی که بخاطر هوی و هوس نوجوونیم معدلم کم شد به درکــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ...اونی که اتفاق غیر منتظره براش افتاد چی...........اقای توکلی عزیز عاشق پزشکی میدونی یعنی چی؟؟؟؟یعنی بخاطرش هر کاری بکنی تا برسی اما یه لکه ننگی مث معدل ب.....ه به همه آرزوهات!!!!!!!!!
> توروخدا یکم انسانیت بخرج بدین....برید حوزه اصلاحتونو اصلاح کنید!!!!!نمرات بالای پولی!فروش سوالات امتحان نهایی در اینستاگراممممممم
> بچه های سومی بخاطر معدل هر کاری بکنید...خلافم که شده بکنید...سوال بخرید...پارتی پیدا کنین!...اینا انسانیت حالیشون نیس شمام هر کاری بکنید تا 20 بگیرید حالا چ قانونی چ غیر قانونی


دوست عزیز شما یه بار با دقت متن رو بخون ،‌ گفته که این طرح واسه اونایی که کنکور 94 رو دادن و نتایج اولیش اومده دیگه قابل اجرا نیست !  :Yahoo (21):  
در ضمن اون کسی هم که مشکل جدی تو وسط امتحانات نهایی براش پیش اومد هم می تونست امتحانا رو بندازه واسه شهریور .

----------


## ata.beheshti

> دوست عزیز شما یه بار با دقت متن رو بخون ،‌ گفته که این طرح واسه اونایی که کنکور 94 رو دادن و نتایج اولیش اومده دیگه قابل اجرا نیست !  
> در ضمن اون کسی هم که مشکل جدی تو وسط امتحانات نهایی براش پیش اومد هم می تونست امتحانا رو بندازه واسه شهریور .


پسر خوب امسال کنکوری هسی  و یواش یواش میفهمی درد ماها چیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> پسر خوب امسال کنکوری هسی  و یواش یواش میفهمی درد ماها چیه


من منظورم اینه که هنوز نگفتن که این طرح واسه کنکور 95 قابل اجرا نیست . هر وقت گفتن شما بیا بگو . نه الان که هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست .

----------


## DR Matrix

نفرین دهه 60 70 پشت سر این توکلیه... مردیکه ی .....

----------


## Orwell

> خب الان این کجا گفته که واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی نمی شه ؟‌ 
> متنو خوندید ؟؟!!
> نوشته که کنکور 94 نتایج اولیش اعلام شده و دیگه نمیشه معدلشون رو اصلاح کنن و تأثیر بدیم .


حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در این باره  به خبرآنلاین گفت:  برگزاری آزمون جبرانی برای کنکور امسال هنوز تصویب نشده  و* اگر قرار باشد که  اجرا شود، از سال آینده باید برای آن برنامه ریزی  کرد.*

سال اینده یعنی سال 95 درسته ؟
سال اینده که دیگه نمیان واسه ما 95یا برنامه ریزی ترمیم معدل کنن درسته ؟
پس شما اگر خبر رو دقیقتر بخونین دقیقا منظورش رو میفهمین که اینکار واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی نیست
همون اولش هم احتمال میرفت واسه امسال اجرایی نشه

یه مورد دیگه
من قصد جسارت به شما رو ندارم اقا علیرضا عزیز ؛
ولی هیچوقت احساس نکنید که موفقیت شما در سایه عدم موفقیت دیگران بدست میاد
یادمه تاپیک زده بودین و ناراحت بودین که چرا میخوان ترمیم معدل رو برگزار کنن و این رو اجحاف درحق خودتون که معدلتون خوبه میدونستین

----------


## mamad.hny

> او ادامه داد: با توجه به این که نتایج اولیه اعلام شده و هفته آینده هم اعلام نتایج داریم این اتفاق عملا برای امسال نخواهد افتاد.
> توکلی در مورد میزان تاثیر معدل در کنکور سال 95 هم گفت که هنوز تصمیم گیری نهایی انجام نشده و درصدِ این تاثیر هنوز مشخص نیست.
> 
> منبع


این قسمت رو میشه برام معنی کنید؟؟؟؟ حق با آروینه. میگه که برای کنکوریای 94 امکان پذیر نیست. نگفته که برای 95 امکان پذیر نیس. یکم دقیق بخونید. عجبا

----------


## Orwell

> این قسمت رو میشه برام معنی کنید؟؟؟؟ حق با آروینه. میگه که برای کنکوریای 94 امکان پذیر نیست. نگفته که برای 95 امکان پذیر نیس. یکم دقیق بخونید. عجبا


شما اول این قسمت رو معنی کنید 
حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در این باره  به خبرآنلاین گفت:  برگزاری آزمون جبرانی برای کنکور امسال هنوز تصویب نشده  و* اگر قرار باشد که  اجرا شود، از سال آینده باید برای آن برنامه ریزی  کرد.
*سال اینده منظورش چه سالیه بنظر شما ؟بعدشم شما چرا توضیح الواضحات میدی ؟ کی توقع داشت برای کنکور 94 اجرایی بشه ؟ خنده داره بخدا خبر رو دقیق بخونید دوست عزیز
گفته از سال اینده باید براش برنامه ریزی کنن
توقع ندارین که اول فروردین 95 بیان بگن دوستانی که میخوان ترمیم معدل کنن خرداد بیان امتحان بدن ؟شما یه زحمت بکش اول خبر رو دقیق بخون بعدش بیا دیگران رو تایید یا رد کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## آقای خاص

منظور ایشون از  امسال کنکور 94  و سال آینده کنکور 95  می باشد

----------


## mamad.hny

> شما اول این قسمت رو معنی کنید 
> حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در این باره  به خبرآنلاین گفت:  برگزاری آزمون جبرانی برای کنکور امسال هنوز تصویب نشده  و* اگر قرار باشد که  اجرا شود، از سال آینده باید برای آن برنامه ریزی  کرد.
> *سال اینده منظورش چه سالیه بنظر شما ؟بعدشم شما چرا توضیح الواضحات میدی ؟ کی توقع داشت برای کنکور 94 اجرایی بشه ؟ خنده داره بخدا خبر رو دقیق بخونید دوست عزیز
> گفته از سال اینده باید براش برنامه ریزی کنن
> توقع ندارین که اول فروردین 95 بیان بگن دوستانی که میخوان ترمیم معدل کنن خرداد بیان امتحان بدن ؟شما یه زحمت بکش اول خبر رو دقیق بخون بعدش بیا دیگران رو تایید یا رد کن


تیتر خبر میگه که برای امسال برنامه ای نداریم و امسال یعنی چی؟ یعنی کنکور 94
بعد دوباره در ادامه میگه که برای سال آینده باید برنامه ریزی کنیم. سال آینده یعنی چی؟ یعنی اول مهر 94. *منظور از سال، سال  تحصیلیه* نه سال شمسی. کاملا واضحه که گفته برای 94 نمیشه و برای 95 باید برنامه ریزی کنیم.

----------


## Orwell

> تیتر خبر میگه که برای امسال برنامه ای نداریم و امسال یعنی چی؟ یعنی کنکور 94
> بعد دوباره در ادامه میگه که برای سال آینده باید برنامه ریزی کنیم. سال آینده یعنی چی؟ یعنی اول مهر 94. منظور سال  تحصیلیه نه سال شمسی. کاملا واضحه که گفته برای 94 نمیشه و برای 95 باید برنامه ریزی کنیم.


درمورد اینکه کل خبر کژتابی داره کاملا درسته
چون منظور ایشون از سال دقیق واضح نیست
اما این واضحه که کسی واسه کنکور 94 انتظار ترمیم معدل نداشت چون واقعا شدنی نبود. حتی یک نفر رو نمیتونین پیدا کنید که واسه 94 توقع ترمیم نمره داشت چون همه میدونستن شدنی نیست
حتی خود خبر هم کژتابی داره و چندپهلو هست : *برگزاری آزمون مجدد برای جبران امتحان نهاییِ امسال مقدور نیست
*این یعنی کسانی که امسال نهایی دادن دیگه نمیتونن تو ترمیم معدل شرکت کنن ؟بهرحال ما هم دوست داریم اجرا بشه و همه بتونن معدل خوب کسب کنن
اما یادمون نره اینجا ایرانه و از یه بیانیه تا اجراش کلی طول میکشه

----------


## G O L B A R G

*باتوجه به متن** ... 
*
*آزمون مجدد برای جبران امتحان نهاییِ امسال(کنکوریای 94) مقدور نیست نه کنکور 95** ! 
*
*این همه نگرانی برای چیه ؟*  :Yahoo (21):  

گاهی ما(حتی خود من!) اشتباه برداشت میکنیم بعد هم بی درنگ اطلاع رسانی میکنیم و آخرشم موجی از ترس و نگرانی بین بچه ها به راه میوفته ...

تا کی بجای پرداختن به اصل (درس خوندن و زحمت کشیدن) میخوایم دنبال باخبر شدن از به روزترین حاشیه ها باشیم ؟ 

من که اگه هدفی داشته باشم فقط دنبال به دست اوردنشم حتی اگه همه بگن نمیشه ! تاثیر معدلو زیاد کردن مستقیمش کردن معدل سال چهارمم میخوان اثر بدن ظرفیتا رو کم  

کردن... شاید اصلا فردا بیدار شن بگن کسانی که یکبار در کنکور شرکت کردن دیگه حق ندارن مجددا در کنکور شرکت کنن(از اینا هیچی بعید نیست) 

 خب که چی ؟ من بازم ی راهی برای رسیدن به هدفم پیدا میکنم چون ما بخاطر اهدافمونه که زندگی میکنیم مگه غیر از اینه؟؟  

+در حال حاضر هیچ راهی بهتر از درس خوندن و واقعا زحمت کشیدن برای ی کنکوری وجود نداره که بتونه اونو به رشته و دانشگاه مورد نظرش برسوندش... گفتم ی کنکوری ! وگرنه  

اهداف افراد متفاوته و به همون اندازه راههای متفاوتی برای رسیدن هم وجود داره ...! 

امروز به خودم گفتم چطور میشه که ی فرد *نابینا !!* رتبه برتر کنکور میشه و در جشن نخبگان قلم چی ازش تقدیر میشه بعد من همش مشکلاتی رو که  

خودم دارم بهونه میکنم تا از زیر کار در برم مشکلاتی که در مقابل ندیدن اون هیچی نیست واقعا تاثیر 35 درصدی معدل اونم مستقیم گیرم که معدلتم 10  

باشه در مقابل مشکلاتی که اون عزیز روشن دل داشته و با این وجود بازم موفق شده , حرفی برای گفتن داره ؟؟!!!!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## doctor Hastii

منظورش از سال آینده قطعا 95هست اصلا امکان نداره منظورش بری کنکوری های 94 باشه چون کنکوری های 94 از مهر میرن دانشگاه و فرصت نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Alireza.arvin

> حسین توکلی، مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش در این باره  به خبرآنلاین گفت:  برگزاری آزمون جبرانی برای کنکور امسال هنوز تصویب نشده  و* اگر قرار باشد که  اجرا شود، از سال آینده باید برای آن برنامه ریزی  کرد.*
> 
> سال اینده یعنی سال 95 درسته ؟
> سال اینده که دیگه نمیان واسه ما 95یا برنامه ریزی ترمیم معدل کنن درسته ؟
> پس شما اگر خبر رو دقیقتر بخونین دقیقا منظورش رو میفهمین که اینکار واسه کنکور 95 اجرایی نیست
> همون اولش هم احتمال میرفت واسه امسال اجرایی نشه
> 
> یه مورد دیگه
> من قصد جسارت به شما رو ندارم اقا علیرضا عزیز ؛
> ...


ترجیح می دم پاسخ این حرفتون رو ندم .  :Yahoo (1): 








جواب نادانان خاموشی است !‌

----------


## Orwell

کامنت های سایت گاج رو بخونید دوستان.

انتشارات بین المللی گاج|آیا آزمون مجدد برای جبران امتحان‌نهایی برگزار می‌شود؟

شاید بعضی از کامنتها و نفرین هایی که دوستان کردن درنگاه اول خنده دار بنظر بیاد ولی ادم وقتی دقیق این کامنتا رو میخونه تازه میفهمه چه خبره

هر روز بیشتر به این مسئله پی میبرم که واقعا عدالت اموزشی نداریم

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

بر مردم آزار لعنت...

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

دوستان خواهشا اگر کسی فهمید منظور از سال جاری چیه به بقیه اطلاع بده...
ببینید این طرح برای کنکور 95 قابل اجرا هست؟؟؟
مرتیکه از حرف زدنش هم باید رفع ابهام کنی..
خب **** تست کنکور که نیست اینجوری  مبهم میگی نکنه باید اینم حلش کنیم؟؟؟

----------


## ThePriNcE

ای خدا خبر دادنشونم مث کنکور برگزار کردنشون مفهومی شده...پس فردا ترکیبی حرف میزنن :Yahoo (4): 
*
ولی خبرو اگه با دقت بخونید منظورش با کسایی هست که سال 94 کنکور دادن و میگه برای کنکوریهای 94 این طرح قابل اجرا نیست*

----------


## muhammad

> دوستان خواهشا اگر کسی فهمید منظور از سال جاری چیه به بقیه اطلاع بده...
> ببینید این طرح برای کنکور 95 قابل اجرا هست؟؟؟
> * مرتیکه از حرف زدنش هم باید رفع ابهام کنی..*
> خب **** تست کنکور که نیست اینجوری  مبهم میگی نکنه باید اینم حلش کنیم؟؟؟


*این تیکه رو خیلی خوب اومدی خداییش. من خودم کلی خندیدم!*

----------


## Penintent

متاسفم برای نظام آموزشی کشور...
چرا باید چنین استراتژی مزخرفی رو اصلا اجرا میکردن؟
مگه جز این بود که سر تصحیح برگه خیلی ها نامردی شد!
مگه جز این بود که کلی تقلب سر حوزه ها شد!
مگه جز این بود که با این طرح آشـغال تحصیلی نظام رو به *گـه* کشیدن!
نه


 فقط یه چیزی:متاسفم که توی چنین نظام تحصیلی فعلا تحصیل میکنم!

----------


## amoo

هههه من و بگو با چه امیدی و انگیزه ای  وقتی این خبرو شنیدم شروع به درس خوندن کردم  :Yahoo (2): 
یعنی واقعا نسل سوخته که می گن ماییم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

دوستان فقط بگم این خدایی و توکلی .....بیش نیستن اگه به خبر تاریخ نهایی کنکور دقت کنید خدایی گفته اواخر هفته آینده که میشه ۱۹ ام بعد گفته اوایل نیمه دوم شهریور یعنی ۱۶ حالا یکی بگه یعنی چی  این حرف در همین حد بهتون بگم این دوستان با خودشون درگیرن بخدا لطفا لطفا لطفا به حرفشون اعتماد نکنید هروقت خبر قطعی گفتن و تو اخبار گفت باور کنید نه مثل این خبر که یبار گفته امکانش نیس یبار گفته برا امسال باید برسی بشه خدا همشونو شفا بده

----------


## rezadeth

با زیاد کردن تاثیر معدل فقط چند نسل از بچه ها بدبخت میشن چون آخرش خودشون به این نتیجه میرسن که تو ایران فقط با کنکور میشه رقابت عادلانه برگزار کرد.

----------


## Orwell

مشکل از برنامه ریزی اموزشی هست.

مشکلات نظام اموزشی ما از همون پایه شروع میشه فقط بحث کنکور و پیش دانشگاهی و تاثیر معدل و ... نیست. 

مملکتی که انقدر وضعیت کاریش خراب شده که حدود 2/3 داوطلبان کنکورش رو دانش اموزان تجربی و به امید رشته پزشکی تشکیل میدن بهتر از این نمیشه.

دانش اموز ما اینجا یاد میگیره راهی رو بره که اخرش به پول منتهی بشه نه اینکه به موازات علاقش باشه.

وقتی بچه های انسانی و ریاضی و حتی فوق لیسانس هامون میان میخونن برا قبولی پزشکی اینا همش گویای یه چیز هست.

ایا از این 400-500 هزار نفری تجربی میدن بنظر شما همشون به پزشکی *علاقه* دارن ؟ خب مسلما خیر ! اکثریت به پول رشته پزشکی علاقه دارن نه چیز دیگه.

حرف واسه گفتن زیاده.

تاثیر ناعادلانه معدل تنها گوشه ای از مشکلات نظام اموزشیمونه.

شاید این واژه ناعادلانه واسه بعضی از دوستان خوشایند نباشه ولی واقعا ناعادلانه هست.

امتحان نهایی ای که بچه ها برگه هاشون رو جابجا میکنن کدوم عدالت رو داره ؟ امتحان نهایی ای که دونفر با کمک هم سر جلسه (!!) معدلشون 20 بشه کدوم عدالت رو داره ؟

واقعا این امتحان نهایی عادلانه نیست. الکی شعار ندین که امتحان نهایی واسه همه یکسان بوده.

----------


## DR Matrix

> اینکه به امثال توکلی اشکال بگیرید نشون می ده که هیچ ایده ای از ماجرا ندارید...مشکل ریشه ایه.
> برا کنکور وقتی خودتون رو مریض می کنید یعنی یک نفر به شما توضیح نداده کنکور چیه ، هدفش چیه و چجوری باید به سمتش رفت ، به منم ندادن ولی خودم فهمیدم چون همش از بقیه سوال پرسیدم و کارای اشتباه اونا رو تکرار نکردم.
> شرمنده اگر لحنم بد بود ولی بیشتر ناراحت شدم از این وضعی که هست.(زیاد ربطی به این تاپیک نداره)


کی میشه توووو!خدا یه نابغه فرستاده اونم تویی که همه چیزو میفهمی!بقیه نمیفهمن! خاک تو سر توکلی

----------


## Mr Sky

متاسفانه مسئولین کار اشتباهی کردن که با اینکه کاملا متوجه هستن اما هنوز اصرار دارن ای کار رو ادامه بدن و معدل رو تاثیر بدن......نميدونم که چرا قبول نمیکنن که ای کارشون اشباه. .....هزار تا دلیل میشه آورد که بگه معدل درست نیست.....همون طور که همه گفتم"ایران=کشور بی عدالتی و بدون امید"

----------


## Safa021

سلام....من واقعا میدونستم که از امسال نمیشه....و دوما اینکه دوستان تاثیر مستقیم دروس نهایی رو فراموش کنید که بعضیا گفتن...شما خودتون حساب کنید...تا اواسط و اواخر خرداد که امتحانات تموم میشه و چند هفته بعد یعنی اوایل و اواسط تیر نتیجه میاد تا بخواد بره سنجش و حساب بشه و تراز و نمره هر درس میانگین گرفته بشه حدودا 2 ماه وقت میره که عملا کنکور میوفته شهریور!!!!!!!!!!!!پس به نظر من با اینکه گفتن شاید تاثیر داده بشه اما مطمئن باشید نمیشه

----------


## Safa021

راستی از دروس نهایی منظورم دروس نهایی پیش دانشگاهی بود

----------


## bbehzad

چی شد بالاخره الان منظورش کنکور 94 بود یا 95؟

----------


## GHZO7

> چی شد بالاخره الان منظورش کنکور 94 بود یا 95؟


اگه فهمیدی به ما هم بگو :Yahoo (76): 
شما که دیپ قبل از 84هستی برا چی میخوای؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## bbehzad

> اگه فهمیدی به ما هم بگو
> شما که دیپ قبل از 84هستی برا چی میخوای؟


اخه واسم جالبه .انقد با جوونای ما بازی میکنن خسته ام نمیشن.الان معلوم نبود چی میگفت

----------


## Orwell

مصاحبه هاشونم مثه سوالات کنکور مفهومی و ترکیبی شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.M.B

اخه یکی نیست بهش بگه اخه احمق! کسی که کنکور 94 رو داده دیگه چیکار به معدل داره! خوب معلومه کار از کار گذشته! وقتی نتایج اعلام شده و همه انتخاب رشته کردن مگه میشه دیگه چیزی رو تغییر داد!!!!!!!!!!!
از همین الان برای 95 هنوز کلی حدس و گمانه که بشه انجامش داد یانه.

----------


## ebrahim.ma76

> اخه یکی نیست بهش بگه اخه احمق! کسی که کنکور 94 رو داده دیگه چیکار به معدل داره! خوب معلومه کار از کار گذشته! وقتی نتایج اعلام شده و همه انتخاب رشته کردن مگه میشه دیگه چیزی رو تغییر داد!!!!!!!!!!!
> از همین الان برای 95 هنوز کلی حدس و گمانه که بشه انجامش داد یانه.


اینا واس کنکور 95 عم هیچ غلطی نمیکنن ! بی عدالتی ک فقط مال نهایی امسال نبود ! زد و بند پارسالم زیاد بود ! حسابان نهایی رو ندیدن چقد بچه ها سوالا رو خریده بودن یا مراقبین امتحانات پول میگرفتن تقلب میدادن ؟ حالا این ک اونایی ک جلوی صف نشستن نمی تونن تقلب کنن اینایی ک عقبن و وسط تقلب میکردن ک بماند ،،،، این کجاش عدالته ؟ توی مملکتی ک یه دانش اموز مثله خکوم از نشستن روی جلوترین صندلی سالن امتحانات ترس داره عدالت کجا بود ... حالا تصحیح کننده های امتحان ک بماند ... امتحانای پیش ک خریدو فروش میشد ک بماند .... این همخ مشکلات سالن امتحانات از سر وصدای خود مراقبا تا دانش اموزا و تهویه و گرمی هوا ک بماند .... حق ما ک پیش دانشگاهیم ضایع شد بماند .... امسال وخت نشد قبول ! پارسال ک نه کنکور داشتیم نه چیزی این همه اصلاحیه خورد جبر و احتمال و حسابان ! چرا دوباره امتحان نگرفتن ! چقد بچ ها اعتراض کردن ! اemoji58] 

فرستاده شده از SM-P601ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## mpaarshin

اصلا معلوم نیست چی میگن اینا
یه نفر نیست درست بگه عاقا واسه ۹۵ اجرایی میشه یه نه و اگر اجرایی نمیشه چه مرضیه که از الان میگن اینو
به خدا اگه وضع مالیم خوب بود هزار باره ازین مملکت میرفتم واقعا روانی میشه آدم از دست اینا هیچیشون معلوم نیست هممون افسرده شدیم با ۲۳ سال سن هنوز بخاطر تاثیر معدل نتونستم برم دانشگاه

----------


## bbehzad

ن تازه منظور اینو فهمیدم منظورش اینه واسه کنکور 94 دیگه اجرایی نیست خب معلومه نیست چش بسته غیب میگه ها.برای کنکور 95 از نظرمن احتمالش ضعیفه ولی با این حرفا یه امیدی برای بچه ها  هست

----------

